# Ellis Island records.



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

By chance I came across a link to Ellis Island records of arrivals in New York.

I knew my Great Grandfather had gone to America as a young man and by chance I had recently found his year of birth.

I entered his name and year of birth and within 5 seconds I got his arrival, ships name etc. I was amazed.

For anyone who might be interested this is the site, its free of charge :-


http://www.ellisisland.org/default.asp


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Reading Gareths thread got me around to thinking.What I wonder became of the Alien crew I.D.card and the information that the immigration was given with them, we all had to have when visiting the U.S.on various ships,and do the U.S,authoroties still keep them.Ive still got mine.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

tom roberts said:


> Reading Gareths thread got me around to thinking.What I wonder became of the Alien crew I.D.card and the information that the immigration was given with them, we all had to have when visiting the U.S.on various ships,and do the U.S,authoroties still keep them.Ive still got mine.


on my profile, in ancestors uk, i used to be shown to have visited new york(no other ports although i visited many more) late fifties early sixties . there was no mention of means of arriving except when buttons were pressed an invitation to avail myself of the super platinum world wide membership was offered. i suppose they have given up trying to raise more cash as the entry is now defunct.(Fly)


----------

